# Los 3000 de Aldonzalorenzo!



## Agró

La abuela pizpireta camuflada de abuela navideña tras una planta sospechosa (ejem) cumplirá una cifra redonda de 3000 posts en cuanto se digne a responder a la presente felicitación.

_Aldonza Lorenzo, 
novia del Hidalgo,
postera merengona,
fan de Valdano,
mira hacia el Barcelona
y disfrutarás, claro._

​


----------



## Namarne

¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, ALDONZA!!! 

¡Y que cumplas muchos miles mááás! 

Jordi


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró, ¡¡¡espectacular!!! ¡No puede ser mejor tu felicitación!, juajuajua.
Pero... ¿tengo que mirar necesariamente hacia el Barcelona? _Sorry_, pero me quedo con el Osasuna.
Te lo agradezco en el alma, de verdad. Un fuerte abrazo.

Namarne, no te había visto: qué chico veloz. ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## la_machy

*¡Muchas felicidades, Aldonza! *

Me encanta tu tacto y tu modo de abuela pizpireta, pero estoy segura de que estás llena de juvenil entusiasmo.

¡A por muchos miles más! .

Un cariñito...


Marie


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Muchísimas gracias a ti, Marie! Espero llegar pronto a los 5.000 que tú ya tienes.

PD: Muy ricos los bombones.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Qué puedo decirle a la nonna que me cambia los pañales?  Que muchas felicidades, que es muy divertido no estar de acuerdo nunca salvo la mayoría de las veces y que sólo nos fastidiamos en lo más importante de aquello que no tiene importancia (el furbo). Un beso, querida Herminia.


----------



## maidinbedlam

¡¡Felicidades, sin par Dulcinea!!
Sigue deleitándonos con tu gracia y tu alegría por mucho tiempo.

Saluditos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Queridos nene y mai: 
¡Muchísimas gracias! Ni os imagináis lo que me gusta leeros, de verdad: 
Maidinbedlam es la experta en encontrar la expresión inglesa perfecta, y Colchonero... hace lo que puede en el foro _Solo español_ , sobre todo divertirnos.
Un beso, 
Catalina


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo creía que no querías algarabías de este tipo, Aldonza. 

En todo caso, qué bueno que [¿]cambiaste de opinión[?] 

Le envié un aviso (en burro, ¡jo!) a un buen amigo tuyo, y aquí viene cantando.

Gracias por tu presencia en los foros. Nos la pasamos genial leyéndote.

Para ti.


----------



## cbrena

El cumpleposts de mi prima y yo sin aparecer.

Felicidades con todo mi cariño, la quiero mucho yele, cbrena.

Esto de la tecnología me supera, ya lo sabes. Yo soy lentita, lentita. Pero llegué.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Swift y cbrena, ¡muchas gracias!
Tienes razón, swift, ¡cambié de opinión! (¿o me olvidé de lo que había escrito?). Es el problema de las ancianas...
Me encantan los dos invitados: mi fiel Alonso Quijano y un búho de los de ahora. Gracias por traerlos a la fiesta.
Un beso, 
Ana Mari


----------



## bondia

aldonza, me uno a todas las felicitaciones ya recibidas.. hasta muy pronto (espero) y un abrazo


----------



## Lurrezko

Enhorabuena, mi provecta amiga. Se negó ud. a las efusiones y ahora cambia de opinión, se conoce que los ancianos son más receptivos a los mimos y las zalamerías. Un gusto leer sus mensajes y estar en desacuerdo con sus usos dialectales madrileños. Me postro a sus pies, a la espera de poderle servir en algo (obsérvese el leísmo de cortesía).

PD: La planta que blande ud. hará que nos precinten el Foro, inconsciente...


----------



## Vampiro

¿La abuelita llegó a 3000?
Piano piano va lontano...
Felicitaciones.
Me divierto mucho viéndolos discutir desde la cerca.
_


----------



## chamyto

! Muchas felicidades por esos ( ya ) 3001 posts !


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades por esos 3.000 Aldonza!! Sigue así, y que nos sigamos encontrando los próximos chofocientos mil.

Nos vemos en los 5.000, si no cambias de idea antes .

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## Yulan

¡Holamaestrita! 

Mejor tarde que nunca ..... pero yo también quiero transmitirte mis felicitaciones más sinceras por tus 3000 y ... ¡nunca dejes de corrigirme, por favor!

Aprovechando ... te deseo una muy Feliz Navidad, mejor ... . una Navidad “exagerada” 

Besos cariñosos
Yu


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muchas gracias a todos, de verdad: 
Lurrezko, ¡¡es una planta de Navidad!!: a-ce-bo.
Vampiro, me alegra que te diviertas con nosotros (y que no hayas usado tu fina ironía conmigo...)
Chamyto, gracias
Antpax, querida hormiga, ten un poco de paciencia con los foreros -como siempre la tienes, claro-
Yulan, no llegas tarde: el hilo es de ayer...
Un beso, 
Catalina


----------



## Outsider

¡Muchas felicidades, Aldonzalorenzo!


----------



## jasminasul

Acabo de ver este hilo. ¡Qué lindooo!
Gracias por hacerme reír tanto tanto.


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡¡Aldonza!!!!

¡3 mil ya en ni siquiera un año! Espero verte mucho más en el foro.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Gracias, *Outsider*, hacía mucho que no te veía por el foro: me alegra que estés de vuelta (o tal vez estabas por aquí, pero yo no te 'leía').
*Jas*, ¡gracias a ti por reirte! Bromas sin público pierden toda la gracia.
*Peter*, ¡tienes toda la razón!, son muchos _posts,_ pero es que ha sido un año de vacas gordas: las vacas flacas están a punto de llegar, es más, hace unas semanas que me persiguen... Intento esquivarlas, pero están medio locas y a punto de alcanzarme (además no soy muy buena para los encierros).


----------



## clares3

Mi querida vecina Aldonza ya no me quiere como antes, porque yo venga que felicitarla por sus 3.000 y pedirle socorro para componer un avatar (y cambiarlo el día 28) y ni siquiera me contesta.
¿Alguien sabe por qué el dichoso programa no me acepta ninguna forma de archivo, por grande o pequeño que sea? Decídmelo como queráis, por MP o en este foro que, por lo visto, es mucho más amplio y tolerante que el de sólo español, pero decidme algo que tengo al gato aburrido de andar pensando en sus cosas apoyado en el cubo de la basura. 
Aldonza, viejita, por lo que más quieras, ¡échame una mano aunque te quedes para ti esas hierbas sospechosas!
(Ahora sí ha salido el puñetero gato)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

clares3 said:


> Mi querida vecina Aldonza ya no me quiere como antes, porque yo venga que felicitarla por sus 3.000 y pedirle socorro para componer un avatar (y cambiarlo el día 28) y ni siquiera me contesta.


¡¡Perdón clares!! No había registrado que me habías pedido ayuda, ¡de verdad! Lo siento mucho: me alegra ver que ya lo has conseguido. 
Muchas gracias por felicitarme por los _posts_. Espero que sigamos amigos como antes .


----------



## clares3

Querida vecina, amiga, colega, etc:
Menudo lío has montado con lo de los avatares, querida. Creo que podríamos extender tu idea y hacer un carnaval de avatares allá por febrero y que cada cual se disfrace de lo que quiera. El éxito es indicio de que en este foro hace falta un lugar en que, de vez en cuando, podamos decir lo que queremos sin que venga la policía de buenas costumbres a borrarnos.
Muchas felicidades, mucha envidia (llegaste mucho más tarde que yo y ya me sobrepasas en post), felices fiestas y hasta muy pronto y todos travestidos.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Mi querida Aldonza, hoy mismo he descubierto este foro de felicitaciones y estoy poniéndome al día con todos aquellos que merecen una. Mi dulce abuelita, sigue con tus comentarios: son capaces hasta de engordar las vacas flacas.

Un abrazo,
Pedro


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muchas gracias a ti, *Pedro*. Espero con ansia tu _inocente_ nuevo avatar.
Además me has obligado a releer este hilo y he caído en la cuenta de que no había dado las gracias a mi querida amiga *bondia*: sorry! . Espero que siga en pie el vuelo a Santiago...


----------



## bondia

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Muchas gracias a ti, *Pedro*. Espero con ansia tu _inocente_ nuevo avatar.
> Además me has obligado a releer este hilo y he caído en la cuenta de que no había dado las gracias a mi querida amiga *bondia*: sorry! . Espero que siga en pie el vuelo a Santiago...


 
Estoy en ello, allá para principios de marzo. Cuento contigo, ¿eh? 
Espero no haber asustado a Oldy con nuestra inminente visita

OMG! Creo que me he equivocado.. Aldonza, ¿tú y yo nos ibamos a Santiago de Compostela a ver a Valeria Messalina, o a Santiago de Chile a ver a Oldy Nuts?
Mi confusión es total, pero ambas propuestas me parecen inmejorables


----------



## romarsan

Muchas felicidades Aldonza, por los tres mil posts y para el próximo 2011 que está llamando a la puerta.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aldonza, oveja descarriada, has puesto el foro patas arriba, te parecerá bonito. En tu descargo, hay que decir que a los foreros les ha faltado tiempo para darse al travestismo. Y yo que pensaba que este era un foro serio...


----------



## capitas

Muuchas Muuchas felicidades, mi admirada Dulcinea.
Todavía puedo escuchar las carcajadas que resuenan en mi mente al leer algunos de los 3000 posts y los muchos mensajes agradables. Espero poder disfrutar de ellos y de tu compañía durante mucho tiempo.
Me olvidaba de que este es un foro bífido, como yo (probare en capinglis)
¡¡¡¡Mericris masan dajapi niuller!!!! ( si te hace falta te lo traduzco)
Un abrazo del Niño Jesús.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Gracias *romarsan*, buen disfraz el tuyo .
*Lurrezko*, tus comentarios son siempre bienvenidos: no hace falta que te lo diga, ¿no?



capitas said:


> Muuchas Muuchas felicidades, mi admirada Dulcinea.
> Todavía puedo escuchar las carcajadas que resuenan en mi mente al leer algunos de los 3000 posts y los muchos mensajes agradables. Espero poder disfrutar de ellos y de tu compañía durante mucho tiempo.
> Me olvidaba de que este es un foro bífido, como yo (probare en capinglis)
> ¡¡¡¡Mericris masan dajapi niuller!!!! ( si te hace falta te lo traduzco)
> Un abrazo del Niño Jesús.


 
Chísas, guat du ai jier? Sambadi ses _Mericrismas_!!! tumi. Dis is rili gud, rili gud: e beri nais zin tu disair. Zenkiu, zenkiu.
Aijav ebrizin anderestud, aim ecleber ger'l, dident yunou? Ai yas nid ebitof taim, coz aim old.
Yoringlis is rili gud! Ai zink it jas impruvt sins yuar indis Forun.

Me alegra que te diviertas con mis _posts_: por lo menos sirven para algo .
Muchas gracias, *capitas*, de verdad.
PD: My joy in a well! Si tienes una chica tan guapa en tu nuevo avatar... ¿co-co-co-cómo serás realmente?


----------



## Alma de cántaro

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Gracias *romarsan*, buen disfraz el tuyo .
> *Lurrezko*, tus comentarios son siempre bienvenidos: no hace falta que te lo diga, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> Chísas, guat du ai jier? Sambadi ses _Mericrismas_!!! tumi. Dis is rili gud, rili gud: e beri nais zin tu disair. Zenkiu, zenkiu.
> Aijav ebrizin anderestud, aim ecleber ger'l, dident yunou? Ai yas nid ebitof taim, coz aim old.
> Yoringlis is rili gud! Ai zink it jas impruvt sins yuar indis Forun.
> 
> Me alegra que te diviertas con mis _posts_: por lo menos sirven para algo .
> Muchas gracias, *capitas*, de verdad.
> PD: My joy in a well! Si tienes una chica tan guapa en tu nuevo avatar... ¿co-co-co-cómo serás realmente?




¡Jajajaja...! ¡Felicidades Aldonzalorenzo!

Ya sé que ya te felicité, pero ahora quiero volverte a felicitar por la risa que habéis (tú y capitas) desatado en mi ingenuo ser. ¡Qué fácil sería aprender inglés si se escribiera tal cual!

(Por cierto, ¡ahora das miedo! Va a haber que llamar a Don Quijote para que nos libre de ese monstruo gigante! ¡Ah!, ¡no has aguantado hasta el día 28 para cambiar de aspecto!, ¡me vas a obligar a hacer lo propio!)


Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Alma de cántaro said:


> Ya sé que ya te felicité, pero ahora quiero volverte a felicitar por la risa que habéis (tú y capitas) desatado en mi ingenuo ser. ¡Qué fácil sería aprender inglés si se escribiera tal cual!


¿Nos has entendido? ¡Vaya por Dios! Ahora tendremos que cambiar nuestro código: pensábamos que nadie nos comprendia .


Alma de cántaro said:


> (Por cierto, ¡ahora das miedo! Va a haber que llamar a Don Quijote para que nos libre de ese monstruo gigante! ¡Ah!, ¡no has aguantado hasta el día 28 para cambiar de aspecto!, ¡me vas a obligar a hacer lo propio!)


¡No, no he aguantado, la verdad! Aquí lo explico, post nº 96 (un poco largo, paciencia): es que las fiestas se conocen por sus vísperas...


----------



## emm1366

Hola María:

Ando desatrasándome en el "congrat". Un caluroso y despampanante saludo y felicidades por tus 3.000.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Felicidades, Aldonza. Las mentes maquiavélicas no descansan nunca, así que habrá que ver con qué salís el próximo 28 de diciembre.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Emm...¡mil gracias! 'bebé tremendo'; y a ti también, Adolfo o Miguel hijo de Jack .
Cualquier día salgo con alguna otra tontería: con lo majos que sois y lo bien que secundáis todo... me atrevo a cualquier cosa.
Un abrazo enorme a los dos.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, toboseña:

Esta vez, si llego tarde es por tu culpa, no sabía que estabas aquí: reconozco a los foristas por sus avatares, y tú me has mareado con tanto cambio... 

(Y ya que estamos, aprovecho y te pido un favor: no pongas más la 'foto' de esa odiosa vieja saltarina que se la pasa pegándole al pobrecito de Silvestre, o tendré que denunciarlas a ambas por malos tratos a los animales.)

Pero, bueno, te encontré y aquí estoy para felicitarte por tus tres mil concienzudos pero divertidos _posts._ 

¡Y no dejes de proponernos tus simpáticas locuras!, que tan bien le vienen a estos foros, ¿vale?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Mil gracias Calambur, de verdad. Por ahora me quedo con este avatar de Scout: salió por casualidad pero me está gustando, y me hace sentir un poco más joven.
Un abrazo enorme por escribir,
Aldonza



Calambur said:


> (Y ya que estamos, aprovecho y te pido un favor: no pongas más la 'foto' de esa odiosa vieja saltarina que se la pasa pegándole al pobrecito de Silvestre, o tendré que denunciarlas a ambas por malos tratos a los animales.)


¡Difamación!, esto en mi pueblo es difamar... Yo pegando a alguien, líbreme Dios: si soy una abuela dulce y suave. Además, el odioso es Piolín (o Tweetie), con su_ me pareció ver a un lindo gatito_...


----------



## Calambur

Sí, Aldonza, tu nuevo avatar te va de perlas, y se parece a tu otra foto... Me gusta. Y deja ya de insistir con eso de la vejez, que estás en la flor de la edad, digo yo, que ya la pasé.

Piolín es un asquerosito, sí, pero la vieja es peor, pues no comprende al pobre gato. Pss.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Calambur said:


> Sí, Aldonza, tu nuevo avatar te va de perlas, y se parece a tu otra foto... Me gusta.
> Y deja ya de insistir con eso de la vejez, que estás en la flor de la edad, digo yo, que ya la pasé.


Gracias Calambur, creo que me convences. Sí se parecen las fotos ¿verdad? La otra soy yo con unos once años... 
_Qué tiempo feliz el de la niñez, pero yo no sé para qué pasará._
_Palabrita y Dio' que dan gana'e llorar de solo pensar que no volverá..._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchas gracias por esas 3000 intervenciones. Pronto te felicitaré por las cinco mil.


----------



## manxo

¡Siempre llego tarde!, pero te traigo un pequeñísimo regalo, Aldonza: http://www.box.net/shared/nqbbp54m9h


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Muchísimas gracias a los dos gallegos! (¿Será por eso la tardanza: que no acabáis de decidiros...?). 
Ya se sabe que "nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena", así que se agradece de verdad, de todo corazón. Un abrazo fuerte.


----------

